# drivers talk cam vx6



## cendikat (6 Mars 2008)

Hello everybody....

Un petit souci, je suis partie en voyage sans le cd d'install de ma nouvelle flambante neuve web cam (talkcam vx6 - the mobility lab)
Après 2 bonnes heures de googlisation, pas de trace de drivers ...
Quelqu un de plus doué que moi saurait ou je peux le trouver ????

Merciiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2008)

Leur site est là, mais pas de téléchargement en vue, le mieux serait que tu les contactes directement par mail !


----------



## cendikat (7 Mars 2008)

Merci de ta réponse, je croyais que j avais fait une grosse entorse à la chartre de ce forum pour que personne ne me réponde 
J ai essayé leur mail, mais apparement il est incorrect ça ne passe pas 
tant pis je vais attendre le CD d'install par la poste !!

Merci à toi, bonne journée


----------

